# Fasetto's Link wearable solid state drive puts a terabyte on your wrist



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Fasettos Link is easily the ugliest wearable at CES, but its the only one that puts a solid state drive around your wrist. 
The Link carries up to 1TB of storage and serves your files to nearby devices over Wi-Fi. Users will have access to their files through a Web-based client or through native apps for iOS, Android, Windows, Mac, and Linux. Fasetto promises read-write speeds of 530 Mbps and 470 Mbps, respectively. 
Oh, and the Link also includes fitness-tracking featuresbecause why not?and is waterproof up to 15 meters in case want to take your precious files for a dip. 
Given the drives portable nature, Fasetto is putting an emphasis on security. Users will have to authenticate through email or text whenever they connect a new device to the Link, and any files they access are stored in the devices RAM, so theres no trace of them left on local storage. The idea is that users could access their entire file collection on a public or shared computer without compromising their data. Read More


----------

